# Disque dur endommagé ou "bad sectors"?



## Pascal Délisle (12 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Hier soir, en accrochant le câble d'alimentation de mon iBook, ce dernier est tombé par terre.  Il n'y a aucun bris apparent et en le rallumant, tout semble fonctionner correctement.  Seulement, en essayant d'accéder à certains fichiers ou de démarrer certaines applications, la roue multicolore se met à tourner indéfiniment et les fichiers ou programmes en question ne s'ouvrent jamais.  Pour ces programmes et fichiers, mon disque dur fait un drôle de bruit:  il s'agit de bruits de très courte durée et fortement espacés, un peu comme si le disque dur cherchait l'information à lire.  Je réinstalle donc Mac OS X.  Au début, pas de problèmes, mais vers la fin, le disque dur se met à faire le même bruit que tantôt et la barre de progression reste au même niveau pendant presqu'une heure.  

Quel est le problème?  De toute évidence, certaines sections du disque du semblent endommagées.  De quelle façon?  Est-ce carrément un bris matériel non réparable ou s'agit-il de fameux "bad sectors"?  S'il s'agit de "bad sectors", y a-t-il un utilitaire (idéalement gratuit) qui supprime ces "bad sectors"?

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## Onra (12 Mai 2003)

Tu as peut-être effectivement des secteurs endommagés dorénavant. Ce qu'il te faut, c'est un utilitaire qui "marque" les blocs défectueux pour que tes applications et le système ne les utilisent pas.

Malheureusement, je ne connais pas de logiciel qui fasse ça sur mac car je n'en ai jamais eu besoin. Recherche dans les outils pour disque dur... ca doit bien se trouver.

Bonne chance


----------



## rezba (13 Mai 2003)

sauvegarde le contenu de ton disque. Reformate. Réinstalle. C'est la meilleure manière d'isoler les mauvais secteurs.
Maintenant, si ton disque fait toujours du bruit après ça, et que le choc n'a pas laissé de traces apparentes, envoies-le en réparation.
Mais le bruit, c'est jamais bon signe.


----------



## Pascal Délisle (13 Mai 2003)

Merci pour vos conseils.  J'ai essayé de réinstaller Mac OS X en choisissant l'option de reformatage, mais cela ne fonctionne pas.  À présent, le disque bloque lors du démarrage.  J'aimerais bien trouver un utilitaire pour Mac qui supprime les "bad sectors"!


----------



## r e m y (13 Mai 2003)

Comme dit plus haut, si il n'y a pas de trace externe de la chute, retourne le en SAV pour un échange du disque dur...


----------

